# Best sounding deck of the two Clarion HX-D2 or Pioneer DEX-P99rs



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

I was wondering if anybody on these forums has heard both of these sound quality decks and can say for sure which one the two is the better deck for pure sound quality.I already know the pioneer has more ways to tune it.So lets not get into that.I simply just want to know which deck most people think the sound quality edge goes to.Would also like to know if the alpine anniversary edition 7909 sound quality is on par with the other two above mentioned sq decks, or has time passed it by, for it to compare to the sound quality of the clarion HX-D2 and the pioneer DexP99rs. Thanks


----------



## postman18ny (Dec 3, 2008)

When I upgraded from a kdc x991 to a drz9255 I thought the improvement in SQ was pretty dramatic, I loved my x991 and after a year or so I went back t the x991 because of the extra features like ipod control, i love the sound of the clarion but I hate having to carry around cd's( I use to have 2 large cd books). I think I like the tonality of the drz slightly more than the p99 but its not even close on which one I like more. The only unit I would replace my p99 with is an ODR with ipod dock. the hx-d2 and p99 units are great for SQ and I bet u would love the sound of both


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for your input.As long as the pioneer dex-p99rs puts out better sound than the alpine anniversary 7909 that is all I'm after.I was worried about the pioneer dex-p99rs sound quality set up because when reading on these forums another guy said it was darn near impossible to get the pioneer to sound properly without running a rta on it to set it up.What is your experience with getting the maximum sound quality out of it.All this auto set up this and auto that on it is all new to me.Is there a way to bypass all of that right from the start and set it all by ear . Even sitting it by ear the guy said he would have never found the dip in some of the frequencies without the rta. What are other peoples experiences in the final listening stage.Does it produce the full,detailed,accurate sound quality you were after,or with all your setting is there still something off with the final sound of it.A guy from Italy,Also on these forums said he compared the pioneer Dex-P99rs,and the Clarion HX-D3 and he said after months of listening to the both of them that the clarion was over all better in sound quality and that it didn't have a pile of setting to make it sound better .All experiences from everybody with these two decks are welcome. Also no one has really answered the question about the alpine anniversary edition head unit it and how it fares for sound quality against the pioneer and clarion. Thanks


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

The Alpine 7909 are best using for passive setup, not for active setup....
Also, depend greatly on what you want on your system. If listen to pure CDs, DRZ or HX-D3 will be great... If you want USB or Ipod support, DEX-P99 will be the way...


----------



## jstoner22 (Jun 30, 2009)

you are not required to use any auto-tune feature on the P99. they are just a great time save to get an initial tune out of the way to allow for tweaking by ear.

the P99 is primarily designed for a 4 way active set up. i believe the review you are talking about was trying to incorporate rears into the mix and was learning how to tune for the first time.
you say you don't care about the DSP, that you just want to know which is better sound quality. that is what give it a huge heads up over all the units listed. They are all top of the line gear with top end sq. the P99 however is the newest technology, and boasts the indepth DSP to set it apart.

go with the P99, its 'SQ' will be equally as good, but has features for the modern age.


and of any DSP out there, i'd say it is by far the easiest to tune. everything is right there at your fingertips with an easy to navigate interface.

comparing it to the alpine? the alpine is a legend, but it is old technology now with no funcitonality. its had its day. now the p99 will have its.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

P99 without a doubt IMO..


----------



## carlton jones (May 29, 2009)

get the clarion hx-d10 and you get ipod control and premium sound quality, especially when you add the dph7500z processor


----------



## postman18ny (Dec 3, 2008)

nothing beats the p99 when it comes too ipod or usb support plus that unit is outdated


----------



## avanti1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have the pioneer and yes I did have to use RTA to adjust the initial autotune to my liking- but it is not the fault of the head unit's capabilities- it is because of a challenging installation- my vehicle just naturally boosts the midrange by a lot and cuts the bass. the factory source unit had lots of built in EQ to deal with this. Every head unit I put in before the DEXP99 had the same issue- harsh over powering midrange that I could not tune out. The Alpine CDA 117- I could not tune out the midrange. Pioneer 8300UB- same deal. The DEX has the clean SQ and the ability to adjust and tune using levels, crossover points, crossover slopes and EQ so you can get great sound in a problem vehicle environment. 
Also- don't be afraid of RTA either- it can help quite a bit.


----------



## chargedtaco (Feb 27, 2008)

I went from a P99RS to a DRZ and I could not be happier.


----------

